# Get Free Stickers Easy!!!



## tj_ras

Most companies will give you a specific name to deliver to, example: flow has u send it to "the sticker chick at flow" this is becuas ur sending it to the corporate building wich has offices and they need to know who to send the envelope to in the building. Easiest way to get adresses and names is to find the company on facebook and message them, usualy they just have you send a envelope with a self adressed envelope inside, and thats it.

There big name companies stickers are like pennys to them. You dont havta write some story to them explaining y they should give u stickers, they dont need you to get there name out there cuzz they are already HUGE!


----------



## NickCap

No you dnt have to send the specific name... I sent this to every company and they sent me loads of stickers and they are still coming I didn't put a specific name at all lol and they like to hear tht you like them for instance... red bull sent me a letter and a hat back! Lol


----------



## JeffreyCH

If you do a search of the forums there is a pretty complete list of companies


----------



## LSchaeffer

From Burton's site:


> All you have to do is write us a letter and send it in the mail. Send in a riding photo, a few jokes, anything at all, and we'll send you some stickers. Be sure to include your return address. It's that easy.
> 
> Please mail requests to:
> 
> Stickers
> Burton Snowboards
> 80 Industrial Pkwy
> Burlington, VT 05401


Do you think they want snowboarding jokes, or just any jokes?


----------



## Smokehaus

I think they want "anything at all".


----------



## LSchaeffer

I know. It was just a horrible attempt at humor on my part.


----------



## NickCap

lol i jus said i love there company... hahaha


----------



## baldylox

Sending some mail - $10
Sending Facebook messages - $0
Selling your soul for stickers to become a walking advertisement - Priceless

See what I did there?


----------



## NickCap

no no u also get gear  lol and not wen u find stamps in your house? see wat i did there


----------



## freshy

cifex said:


> Sending some mail - $10
> Sending Facebook messages - $0
> Selling your soul for stickers to become a walking advertisement - Priceless
> 
> See what I did there?


Made a bad joke?


----------



## NickCap

freshy said:


> Made a bad joke?


lol :cheeky4:


----------



## tj_ras

NickCap said:


> No you dnt have to send the specific name... I sent this to every company and they sent me loads of stickers and they are still coming I didn't put a specific name at all lol and they like to hear tht you like them for instance... red bull sent me a letter and a hat back! Lol


I didnt say u HAVE to put the right name, of course it will get to there building but im just saying how most companies have u do it if u ask them for the info, it saves them time on there end sorting the mail for wich person in the building gets wich envelopes. And obviously a short story is nice but for stickers most companies just want as i stated, an envelope in an envelope. I write little thankyous and cute letters to everyone i mail things too, its just something nice for the person opening the envelope to read. But in most cases that isnt required for stickers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Fuck doing that buy your own plotter and make custom sized die cuts I have a 1 foot by 3 foot vintage Oakley die cut on my arbor. I'm so cool with my die cuts.


----------



## tj_ras

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck doing that buy your own plotter and make custom sized die cuts I have a 1 foot by 3 foot vintage Oakley die cut on my arbor. I'm so cool with my die cuts.


Cut me some ish. Like a penis the size of my board!


----------



## NickCap

Lol wowww nah i like gettin some nicee ass gear bac like shirts and shit!


----------



## baldylox

freshy said:


> Made a bad joke?


:laugh: Ouch!


Seriously though...Why would you want to walk around like an advertisement unless you're getting paid? Kinda makes you a sucker.....


----------



## NickCap

welp u gotta admit the oakley sticker looks mad sexy on ur snowboard and shit put stickers and shit on ur wall in ur room lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Mad sexy? MOre like look at me I'm awesome!


----------



## tazimodo

NickCap said:


> no no u also get gear  lol and not wen u find stamps in your house? see wat i did there


Um, if you're 12 and your mom buys the stamps in your house


----------



## NickCap

im 15 LOL 12 this guy!


----------



## Smokehaus

NickCap said:


> im 15 LOL 12 this guy!


Well your posts look like they were written by an 8 year old so don't be offended when people mistake your age. 

Not a bash just an honest opinion.


----------



## NickCap

Smokehaus said:


> Well your posts look like they were written by an 8 year old so don't be offended when people mistake your age.
> 
> Not a bash just an honest opinion.


cause i dont write in complete sentences and dont care about my spelling what is this school or a snowboarding forum?!?! u tell me... lol


----------



## snowfiend

this whole post is just really funny :laugh:


----------



## Smokehaus

NickCap said:


> *cause i dont write in complete sentences and dont care about my spelling* what is this school or a snowboarding forum?!?! u tell me... lol


That is the exact reason people think you are very young in age. That is what I can tell you.


----------



## LSchaeffer

NickCap said:


> cause i dont write in complete sentences and dont care about my spelling what is this school or a snowboarding forum?!?! u tell me... lol


:laugh: It's much more pleasing to the eye and brain to read real English.


----------



## tj_ras

Is this really what the worlds coming to? I mean i know my sentences are crap but thats becuase im doing all this from an iphone. To purposly make ur sentence sound like you have the education of a 3rd grader and not being funny about it is just pathetic.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The youth of tomorrow are doomed and my generation will be the first generation to outlive them due to the fact they are wastes of space.


----------



## NickCap

dude all i am doing is trying to help this forum out... and post useful stuff... so stfu and have fun and stop being assholes! im surprised you guys have the time to flame on peoples threads like this lol!!! Nice and good for you!


----------



## tazimodo

NickCap said:


> dude all i am doing is trying to help this forum out...


Mmmm. How did we ever manage before you got here?


----------



## Smokehaus

NickCap said:


> dude all i am doing is trying to help this forum out... and post useful stuff...


Join Date: 02-20-2011
Posts
Total Posts: 39 (13.31 posts per day)

In three days you have granted us endless wisdom with such topics as: 
*Lifetime Biotch!!!!!!! Lol*
*Dont Buy Lottery Tickets!* 
*Get Free Stickers Easy!!!*

and with quotes that I almost was unable to read such as:


NickCap said:


> no i cn jus buy them wen i feel like it lol an my sis buys them





NickCap said:


> yea tru but there rly comfortable for me! im used to them tho thts prob y


I know you think you are trying to help, and yes you donated money to the site so thats cool, but your threads and posts are mostly filled with horrible english and little information relevant to snowboarding.


----------



## NickCap

thats what the off topic forum is for dude... y do you have so much time to constantly sit here and bomb on me... damn just chill out


----------



## bostonboarder

NickCap said:


> cause i dont write in complete sentences and dont care about my spelling what is this school or a snowboarding forum?!?! u tell me... lol


Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## NickCap

bostonboarder said:


> Hmmmmmmmm?


i would love one! thanks alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus

Dude you are more then welcome to post whatever you want in off topic... because that is what it is for, just don't sit there and act like your posts are bettering this site wither their wealth of knowledge.


----------



## NickCap

Smokehaus said:


> Join Date: 02-20-2011
> Posts
> Total Posts: 39 (13.31 posts per day)
> 
> In three days you have granted us endless wisdom with such topics as:
> *Lifetime Biotch!!!!!!! Lol*
> *Dont Buy Lottery Tickets!*
> *Get Free Stickers Easy!!!*
> 
> and with quotes that I almost was unable to read such as:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think you are trying to help, and yes you donated money to the site so thats cool, but your threads and posts are mostly filled with horrible english and little information relevant to snowboarding.


Oh yeah and you happy i fixed my spelling in all my other posts... sorry for my AWFUL mistakes! :laugh:


----------



## Smokehaus

For the record this is snowboarding general chat not off topic.


----------



## NickCap

Smokehaus said:


> Dude you are more then welcome to post whatever you want in off topic... because that is what it is for, just don't sit there and act like your posts are bettering this site wither their wealth of knowledge.


Im not acting like anything but ok... ill stop posting stuff that is making you mad! im so sorry... and will do anything to please you... be right back have to go wax my board... :laugh: and then we can either continue or stop this bullshit arguing about a damn post... you choose bro


----------



## NickCap

and Getting Stickers is on topic... im trying to get you a way to get some stickers to slap on your board... :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus




----------



## Smokehaus

NickCap said:


> and Getting Stickers is on topic... im trying to get you a way to get some stickers to slap on your board... :thumbsup:


Protip: Search.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/31714-snowboard-sticker-request.html


----------



## NickCap

no I wanted to post my own... but thanks anyway


----------



## bostonboarder

NickCap said:


> i would love one! thanks alot :thumbsup:


Who Wouldn't?


----------



## NickCap

lol For Real!


----------



## Smokehaus

NickCap said:


> no I wanted to post my own... but thanks anyway


Gotta get the post count up someone right. 

I am glad you want to help but try to at least do it on topics that have not been covered in depth.


----------



## NickCap

alright man i got you


----------



## GunsN

Hey, I want stickers for free 
is there any list of mail to send them for stickers?


----------



## chomps1211

Oh goody!!! …been hoping for a chance to use this!


----------



## JoinedtheCircus

Yo yo! Not sure if peeps are still checking this thread out, but there's a pretty good list of snowboard brands that give out free stickers at thelastlift.com. 

The directory there says which companies you can get stickers from online, which you can email, and which you need to send a note a stamped envelope to. Also gives some tips on what to write in your note. 

You can check out the free sticker list here


----------

